# The Most Technical Street Fight Ever



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

[yt]8y8noDJq0X0&feature=related[/yt]

This was an interesting bit on that seasons show.  Definately it shows that an armbar from the guard is not always the best thing on concrete. (unless of course it works)  It also shows that when a bunch of young guy's are cooped up in a house and then given a lot of alcohol what will eventually happen.


----------



## tellner (Feb 11, 2008)

A bunch of stupid, drunken guys with no women and more testosterone than myelin get into fights. Dana White did the right thing when he treated them like little boys in short pants who had screwed the pooch. That's exactly what they were, and exactly what they deserved. Things like that just confirm what most people think of MMA.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea sometime things that work in a gym with padded floors need to stay in the gym with padded floors.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This was an interesting bit on that seasons show.  Definately it shows that an armbar from the guard is not always the best thing on concrete. (unless of course it works)  It also shows that when a bunch of young guy's are cooped up in a house and then given a lot of alcohol what will eventually happen.



I think the drama on that show is really stupid. 

The fighters that go on that show, and act like half-retarded frat boys, give mma a bad image.


----------



## Fabio (Feb 27, 2008)

Im glad Dana White dealt with it the way he did. He is absolutely right when he says that behavior like that does nothing but degrade the image of the sport. Principally with MMA (specially UFC) getting as big as it has been and receiving a lot of media attention, those are the future athletes a lot of kids will look up to, they have the responsibility to be good role models when they accept what the show is offering them, if they feel like being stupid drunk street fighting losers, they dont deserve that opportunity. What is even more upsetting is the fact that there are decent, honest, intelligent people out there who train very hard and would do anything for the chance they had, to see them waste that is a shame.


----------



## allenjp (May 2, 2008)

Not to revive a dead thread BUT...

I think this shows why some people think MMA has limited practical SD uses. When you're in a fight, you will fight the way you train. If you primarily want to fight on the ground because you are training to fight on a mat it is hard to remember you're not on a mat when you're under the stress of a real fight. That guy could have been slammed a lot harder on the pavement and that could have had devastating results. I have never seen a real fight take place on an ideal surface like a mat. 

Also I think that the members of this sport should take a look at the problems other sports (i.e. pro football and basketball) have been having because of exactly tis type of behavior. Some people now call those sports thug leagues and things of the like...not a good choice guys.


----------



## Nolerama (May 2, 2008)

allenjp said:


> *Not to revive a dead thread BUT...
> *
> * I think this shows why some people think MMA has limited practical SD uses.* When you're in a fight, you will fight the way you train. If you primarily want to fight on the ground because you are training to fight on a mat it is hard to remember you're not on a mat when you're under the stress of a real fight. That guy could have been slammed a lot harder on the pavement and that could have had devastating results. I have never seen a real fight take place on an ideal surface like a mat.



That point of controversy (SD vs Sport) will always be an issue with any MA, especially when the individuals who practice it are acting like moron crybaby frat boys. But then how would you fight, given the fact that you're on a show that's supposed to showcase your MMA abilities (and lead on to a large amount of money)? This was a play for the camera. It's vanity. It's like saying MTV's The Real World is actually the "real world."

It's not; and definitely not a shining example of MMA in a "real" situation. This is just television.




allenjp said:


> *Also I think that the members of this sport should take a look at the problems other sports (i.e. pro football and basketball) have been having because of exactly tis type of behavior.* Some people now call those sports thug leagues and things of the like...not a good choice guys.



I agree about the idea of role models in sports. If you're exhibiting your sport to the masses, then you should be aware of the consequences of your actions in and out of the ring/octagon/dodecahedron/etc. But I'm not sold on the idea that professional athletes should be model citizens. They can screw up too. That's their right in life. Besides, I think you're implying that children look up to these athletes. They do. But relating bad behavior to athletes to kids' bad behavior is a parenting issue. 
*
"Some people call these sports thug leagues*"... First, I'd like to ask you to own up to your opinion, or quote someone saying it. I'm not disagreeing with you (I've heard local TV Newscasters and media sheep say stuff like that), I'm just a little concerned of where a bad connotation is coming from. MMA people come from a MIXED variety of MA (I still honor and respect the teachings from former MAs I've studied). Please respect that and don't lump us into a negative category, or proliferate that same negativity, when it can easily be applied to any other "sport" or "art" or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 2, 2008)

Do I understand correctly, this is from a TV show that was actually for broadcast? Admittedly, I could only take about four minutes of the clip, but didn't see anything changing by watching the rest. This was _Animal House, MMA Edition_. A _street _fight? I don't think so. More like a brawl with rules between drunk adolescents. 

And BTW, I am in no way denigrating the authentic, serious fighters who train MMA, whether amateur or professional. I just don't believe these guys represent them very well.


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 5, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Not to revive a dead thread BUT...
> 
> I think this shows why some people think MMA has limited practical SD uses. When you're in a fight, you will fight the way you train. If you primarily want to fight on the ground because you are training to fight on a mat it is hard to remember you're not on a mat when you're under the stress of a real fight. That guy could have been slammed a lot harder on the pavement and that could have had devastating results. I have never seen a real fight take place on an ideal surface like a mat.
> 
> Also I think that the members of this sport should take a look at the problems other sports (i.e. pro football and basketball) have been having because of exactly tis type of behavior. Some people now call those sports thug leagues and things of the like...not a good choice guys.


 
Its ridiculous to look at two pro level fighters going at it, and say "He couldn't pull of his arm bar - they must not work!"

Greco Roman wrestlers at the olympic level try LOADS of moves on each other that get STUFFED.

Does that mean greco doesn't work?

Boxers, likewise, throw loads of punches that miss totally.  Does that mean boxing doesn't work?

--

No. It means that when two people of very high skill level fight one another - a lot of stuff will be harder for each of them to pull off.

--

Fights don't happen on wrestling mats - true.  So are you suggesting we should all train on concrete?  If so, you are looking at lots of lost training time while you heal.  And that means you won't be getting much better much faster - or even at all.


----------



## allenjp (May 5, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> That point of controversy (SD vs Sport) will always be an issue with any MA, especially when the individuals who practice it are acting like moron crybaby frat boys. But then how would you fight, given the fact that you're on a show that's supposed to showcase your MMA abilities (and lead on to a large amount of money)? This was a play for the camera. It's vanity. It's like saying MTV's The Real World is actually the "real world."
> 
> It's not; and definitely not a shining example of MMA in a "real" situation. This is just television.
> 
> ...


 
When I said "thug leagues" I was not referring to MMA at all but to the NFL and NBA. You don't have to be a super sleuth to find out about the problems these leagues have been having because of the behavior of their athletes. What I am saying is that MMA athletes should be careful to prevent having the same types of problems as these other sports. This is not my opinio to "own up to" I am referring the the same "TV and media sheep" that you mention. Good point on the showcase comment...


----------



## allenjp (May 5, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> Its ridiculous to look at two pro level fighters going at it, and say "He couldn't pull of his arm bar - they must not work!"
> 
> Greco Roman wrestlers at the olympic level try LOADS of moves on each other that get STUFFED.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't say arm bars don't work...I train in BJJ and of course because of that I study all kinds of different ways to execute the armbar...they DO work very well.

My point about mats is OF COURSE not that we should train on concrete. I am not talking about where we train but rather WHAT WE TRAIN FOR. If you train with the mind set that you will be fighting on a mat (like in MMA competition) that will affect the way you train, and you will think there is no problem with going for an armbar from a closed guard. It is the same idea with "flying armbars" or "flying triangle chokes" I have seen videos of people using these techniques quite effectively on a canvas, but if the same thing were tried on concrete the person would run a very real risk of knocking themself out or at least getting the wind knocked out of them when they fall to the ground while holding their opponents arm. One should always keep in mind what they are training for and practice accordingly.


----------

